# using sysinstall to upgrade ports



## miscar (Jan 2, 2009)

im extremely new to freebsd and ive got a few ports up and running and i thought i would upgrade them. I went through the manual and thought using sysinstall would be my easiest way of upgrading the port tree however it seems i keep downloading the same tree. The only reason i say that is when i do a pkg_version it shows all ports as being = but im sure squid is currently on 2.7 as stable and im running 2.6. Im using freebsd's website as the ftp to get the ports tree what am i doing wrong?


----------



## ale (Jan 2, 2009)

Packages are not updated like ports as they are built when a new (OS) release is ready or in particular cases e.g. new xorg.
So, if you want the latest version available you should use ports.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html
Start getting the ports tree with _portsnap fetch extract_.
Then periodically update it using _portsnap fetch update_.
Then choose one of the tool you can see in the handbook to update your installed ports.


----------



## miscar (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks im not sure i exactly follow you on the pkgs versus ports thing however using portsnap i was able to get a new version of the ports tree and upgrade my squid port , thanks again


----------



## marius (Jan 13, 2009)

Ports vs. packages are described here


----------

